# Hrt



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

what a Dose that a doctor will give a script for? 

and waht would be a good dose without a script?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2012)

The highest a legit doc will go is 200mg Cyp per week. Some anti-aging clinics will go higher though.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Get ya some nice Watson (FDA human grade but this time for real yo) for $80 at Walgreens... 

Add some Var and your GtG...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Get ya some nice Watson (FDA human grade but this time for real yo) for $80 at Walgreens...
> 
> Add some Var and your GtG...


 
A good dose for TRT is 200mg a week, 1 pin a week or you can split it into 2 pins a week...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The highest a legit doc will go is 200mg Cyp per week. Some anti-aging clinics will go higher though.


 
Well i got a doc that walks the edge so to speak.he quick with the tab and my insurance will pick up the tab..What do u think  400mg a week would that be to much do ya think.And what do you think about test E? instead


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Well i got a doc that walks the edge so to speak.he quick with the tab and my insurance will pick up the tab..What do u think 400mg a week would that be to much do ya think.And what do you think about test E? instead


 

He wont prescribe you 400mg a week no matter how much on the edge he is...

Thats not trt, thats a cycle...

You can get on trt and pin one 200mg and get another vial from a source and pin another 200mg for a total of 400mg a week. The trt vial will last you 2 months and 2 weeks. You can't just go and get all your scripts at once...

If you do go on trt and add 200mg a week, 10 days before bloods are done only do 100mg so your test levels arn't sky high and he doesn't drop your dose...

But you will eventually need to drop the 400mg back to 200mg and cruise on that for the same durration you were on 400mg...

test E and C are about the same, but Walgreens charges the same price for a 5ml vial of E as opposed to the 10mil vial of C... 

Test Cyp is suppose to be better due to it having an extra carbon ester chain...

Enanthate has a 7-carbon ester chain while cypionate has an 8-carbon ester chain. The more carbons the ester group has, the more soluble in oil and the less soluble in water it becomes. 

Here is a good link that compares to two...

Testosterone cypionate vs. enanthate « Gender Outlaw


----------



## rocker44 (Feb 6, 2012)

*week 11 400 mg test cyp*

I have 1 week left of my test cyp cycle it was 400 mg a week pinned twice a week. no kickers just cyp decent diet and i trained every other day im 44 5'10" 210 lb. started @ 207 lb was as heavey as 215 lb. i lost alot of bf and got some good gains in muscle and strength. i gained an 1 1/4 inch on my arms thats about all i measured i know i lost inches on my chest and gut thats where i stored the fat lol. the cyp was for trt my test levels where @ 300 my cardiolagist wanted to see where my test levels where after i started my trt so he sent me in for another test im not sure what my levels where but his paper work said levels over 1500 and tagged my test as high. he new all about my trt and i told him i went in for tests right after my shot but it was actualy just befor my shot. i didnt do this cycle to get all yoked up i actualy had low t syndrome felt tired all the time sex drive was gone no motivation the trt helped it actualy got me back in the gym and halfway healthy again. i still have a vial left im gona save it for the next cycle and step up the diet and do 500 mg a week. im dreading ptc


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

ExLe said:


> He wont prescribe you 400mg a week no matter how much on the edge he is...
> 
> Thats not trt, thats a cycle...
> 
> ...


U pin that whole bottle in one week


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> U pin that whole bottle in one week


 

The vial is 10ml

1 ml per week.

1ml=200mg Test Cyp...


----------



## tedtest (Feb 7, 2012)

thats all he gave you was TEST C? no AI , no HCG ?


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> U pin that whole bottle in one week



Lol you could do that but once your doc see the blood work hell probably not continue writing scripts.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

tedtest said:


> thats all he gave you was TEST C? no AI , no HCG ?



Never seen a trt doc give an AI or HCG...the doses the typically prescribe don't cause as severe sides to need an AI.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Never seen a trt doc give an AI or HCG...the doses the typically prescribe don't cause as severe sides to need an AI.



Actually I take that back a buddy of mine has a mail order trt doc that sends him scripts for everything.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> what a Dose that a doctor will give a script for?
> 
> and waht would be a good dose without a script?



actually hrt is very different, in this it is supposed to be given to treat a tangible medical condition (low libido, energy etc.). In this regard, the therapy is usually permanent, and would not be cycled, as this would invariably cycle on and off the symptoms of hypogonadism.

With regard to dosing, 300mg per week is far in excess of the dose needed for HRT. A dose of 100mg per week is typically the upper limit of normal, and may even push you into supraphysiological range briefly. 

The recommended dose according to the FDA is actually 50-400mg every 2-4 weeks. Really, this means you get up to 200mg every 2 weeks or 400mg every 4 weeks. 

Some physicians "bend" the rules to make their patients happy. For example, some will use this phrasing to justify giving 400mg every 2 weeks. 

A doc giving 300mg per week is simply ignoring the FDA recs altogether.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Grozny said:


> actually hrt is very different, in this it is supposed to be given to treat a tangible medical condition (low libido, energy etc.). In this regard, the therapy is usually permanent, and would not be cycled, as this would invariably cycle on and off the symptoms of hypogonadism.
> 
> With regard to dosing, 300mg per week is far in excess of the dose needed for HRT. A dose of 100mg per week is typically the upper limit of normal, and may even push you into supraphysiological range briefly.
> 
> ...


 

I like those docs...


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yup 200-250 a week is where its at for HRT.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> what a Dose that a doctor will give a script for?
> 
> and waht would be a good dose without a script?



If you are getting older (in your 30's at least), you are likely to notice a natural decline in your hormone levels. Androgen replacement therapy (to keep youthful levels) is a valid medical option, and so far as there are some symptoms (low libido, low energy), you should easily be able to find treatment.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2012)

Im on 150mgs a week and my test levels are 1245ng/ml.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 7, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im on 150mgs a week and my test levels are 1245ng/ml.



When u taking 100 mg per week u will maintain around the 1000 nd/dL a dose of 200 mg per week is likely to result in spikes probably at 2000 ng/dL.This dose, for most people, is high if you want to stick with true HRT.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2012)

So at 52 and taking absolutly no sups this should be a slam dunk if I see my doc and get blood work?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 7, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> So at 52 and taking absolutly no sups this should be a slam dunk if I see my doc and get blood work?



The level itself is more of a way to confirm the diagnosis. The testosterone level that the MD will accept as clinically low will vary depending on how knowledgeable they are on HRT, and how amenable they are to things like "hormone optimization" vs. sheer correction. 

* If you complain of symptoms and have a level below 500 ng/dL, it is reasonable to think that the hormone is to blame. 
* Typically the range where symptoms are manifest falls around 350 or so (going from memory). 
* Some doctors are very strict and will not supplement if you are above 250; when they do they consider 400 a success. 
* Others will initiate treatment at 500-600 to bring you to 1,000-1,200. 
* Some will just give you 200 mg/week of cypionate or enanthate and let you hit 2,000 ng/dL


I think every approach (except for the overly conservative) has some merit. There is nothing immediately concerning about a testosterone level that hits 2,000 ng/dL some or much of the time. Patients often prefer "optimized" testosterone levels because they feel more youthful, energetic, sexually aggressive etc. This is not necessarily a bad thing - far from abuse. A dose of 200 mg/week may lead to gyno though..

I find a dose of about 100-125 mg/week to be the most reasonable. It usually is at the level where you are at the 1,000+ ng/dL range, but are not having issues with estrogen and other side effects. Of course, everyone is different. 

No program works for all, which is why HRT is so highly individualized.


----------



## independent (Feb 7, 2012)

Any way we could move Grozny's posts to this thread?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/154716-trt-testosterone-replacement-therapy.html

He's posting some great info.


----------



## rocker44 (Feb 7, 2012)

my reg doc had me on 250mg every 2 weeks. i had to go into his office and get pinned there he would not give me a perscription it was great for about 5 days then i would feel like crap for th rest of the 2 weeks so i started looking online and found a doc that would do the 400mg a week its expensive though they also perscribe hcg,b12,anastrozoleand clomid you basicaly get a whole kit right down to the sharps container


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

I do my own trt at 300mgs a week..test e..plus when i feel low i do some test prop at 50 or 75 mgs eod.[slin pin]......right now i'm jumping up to 500mgs a week test c..... i'm doing the 'anabolic diet'......i have no faith  in doctors....and don't want to sit on my hands waiting for their opinions... you can use trt for as little as $25 a month......


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 7, 2012)

*doctor no*



charley said:


> I do my own trt at 300mgs a week..test e..plus when i feel low i do some test prop at 50 or 75 mgs eod.[slin pin]......right now i'm jumping up to 500mgs a week test c..... i'm doing the 'anabolic diet'......i have no faith  in doctors....and don't want to sit on my hands waiting for their opinions... you can use trt for as little as $25 a month......



I also don't trust MD's,they want to control to much,and your opinion means nothing.


----------



## cook (Feb 7, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> So at 52 and taking absolutly no sups this should be a slam dunk if I see my doc and get blood work?


 Reddog I am also 52 and got on trt a year ago.My test was at 450 so in the normal range but I told my doc I was having all the symptons.Low libido,grouchy and so on.I also had my wife sitting beside me nodding her head and my doc put me on it.I get a script for the test and give myself the shots.My insurance wont cover it but if I take 100 mg a week a bottle lasts 20 weeks so it`s not expensive.


----------



## GMO (Feb 7, 2012)

200-250mg every 7 days is a common TRT dose.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

My Urologist is an HRT specialist and they usually prescribe 200mg Cyp weekly max. I usually go in for follow up labs 8 days from my inject so my T levels are always in range.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

I am on 100mg per wk..doubt my endo will go any higher


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 7, 2012)

In Cali- depending on who you see- typically it's 200 mg of Test E or C every 14 days. Some do more depending on what treatment is targeted for. ..


----------



## tedtest (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Never seen a trt doc give an AI or HCG...the doses the typically prescribe don't cause as severe sides to need an AI.


most peeps i heard do convert and HCG is not just for ATROPHPY. everyones protocol /dosage will not bre the same. will be individually tailored to how they feel and blood work. most people that have descent TRT doc will want them in high normal range to feel youthful and do need AI . HCG will also raise test prevent ATROPHY and other things and can aggravate the estrogen conversion there for needeing AI . blood work will only tell


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

is there a way to lower test levels before seeing a doc and bloodtest


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 8, 2012)

GMO said:


> 200-250mg every 7 days is a common TRT dose.


 ^^^ This. I am 42 and my initial bloodwork came back 167ng, no previous ph or aas. My gp started me out on cream, did nothing. I am now on 250mg/wk and starting to feel good again.


----------



## independent (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> is there a way to lower test levels before seeing a doc and bloodtest



I wouldnt bother. If your test levels are good and you feel fine I would just run a lower dose mini cycle on your own.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol you could do that but once your doc see the blood work hell probably not continue writing scripts.


 So what your saying is whole bottle and your G2G?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 8, 2012)

Grozny said:


> If you are getting older (in your 30's at least), you are likely to notice a natural decline in your hormone levels. Androgen replacement therapy (to keep youthful levels) is a valid medical option, and so far as there are some symptoms (low libido, low energy), you should easily be able to find treatment.


 
If i wanted to go up to 400mg I would have to get buy some for a sponsor .Who would have FDA aproved test


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> If i wanted to go up to 400mg I would have to get buy some for a sponsor .Who would have FDA aproved test


 
Or get your trt fda approved and use test prop from a sponser...

Before bloods lay off the prop and do less of your trt...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

My doc has me on 150 mg test c a week with 2 mg anastrazole per week 

Test levels run 750-825
e levels 10-29

Cost me 5.00 a 10ML test c 200 mg/ Ml  walgreens 


have done 200 mg a week with 3 mg AI   for a while  but I am too fat still


----------



## ExLe (Feb 10, 2012)

jagbender said:


> My doc has me on 150 mg test c a week with 2 mg anastrazole per week
> 
> Test levels run 750-825
> e levels 10-29
> ...


 

Do you get the good ol Watson?...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Any way we could move Grozny's posts to this thread?
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/154716-trt-testosterone-replacement-therapy.html
> 
> He's posting some great info.


 
what size of pin for ass cheeks.Or a good general pin...wait do i even workout?


----------

